# What is wrong with Raj Thackery..??



## windchimes (Oct 21, 2008)

This guy needs some special treatment. Why no proper action is taken and some
harsh punishments given to this guy..?? This is a Hitler in making. The court and
jail drama will be over in a few days time and he is going to walk free.


*India is a country for all Indians and under no circumstances these kind of malicious contents should exist in our society*. 

Earlier we had one Modi in Gujarat, who is still enjoying all luxuries after killing hundreds. 
Even after all evidences are against these ******S they manage to escape
and sit at the helm as the decision makers to guide the future of this country.
And if a 5 year old starving kid steals a pack of biscuit that is a good enough reason
to beat him to almost death...

I am feeling angry and sad..really sad.....


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

its wrong with people


----------



## windchimes (Oct 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> its wrong with people



Please explain..What is wrong with people. They are helpless..because if they
act they will have to pay the penalty. Goons rule here..


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

fanbois !! extreme fanaticism.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ uneducated marathis are more prone to Raj tHackeray poison and politics,,he s just doing all this for vote bank politics ...

he is spreading poison in the minds of marathis that all mumbai n MH jobs are taken by North Indians like from fruit seller to software engineer..thats y they are unemployed....he is forgetting the basic fact that 90% of the industries in MH are run by non Marathis (Gujaratis etc etc)..If they just walk out from MH..what will happen to his s**t politics  

We all are indians first and then we are Marathis,kannads,northies,hindu,muslims etc
but the above fact is supported by educated ppl like us only and whats the %age of us in India ..very very less


----------



## windchimes (Oct 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> fanbois !! extreme fanaticism.



"lunatic"ism ..


----------



## krazzy (Oct 21, 2008)

I support Raj Thackeray. People outside Mumbai have no idea what's happening here so it is easy for them to comment. But the truth is this city has reached it's limit. It cannot accept any more. Any jobless Tom, Dick and Harry anywhere in India decides to go to Mumbai, buys a train ticket, lands here, works here, then few months calls his family, relatives, friends, dogs, here and everyone is happy.

That would've been fine earlier. Not any more. The city is bursting at it's limits now. Enough is enough. It took Raj Thackeray to realize this situation. He took the 'lathon ke bhooth baton se nahi maante' route so everyone is complaining. But that's the only way left. That's the only language understood.

I support him. Raj FTW! Raj for President!


----------



## windchimes (Oct 21, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I support Raj Thackeray.



Your user name says it.... Grow up man


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

@krazzy
lol...you missed the point


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 21, 2008)

>>Fight club


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

^^no...Sarkar Raj


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 21, 2008)

Even I support Raj Thakrey........
I've seriously thought about the matter and came to a solution.

Raj Thakrey should ask the PM and President to declare Mumbai a separate country. That way people have to have passports to enter it. He can easily decide who to accept and who to not at the VISA processing time. 
Then to be a permanent inhabitant of Mumbai u've to get a green card (or Raj Card) which he'll only give if he wishes.
Again if ur VISA is expired u'll be automatically kicked out of here, no need to thrashing, beating, tod-fod etc...PEACE


----------



## krazzy (Oct 21, 2008)

Thing is everybody who comes here from outside just care about themselves. Nobody cares about this city. There are not infinite jobs here. There isn't infinite place to stay. There is a limit to everything. Plus Mumbai is an island city. Maybe there will be a day when the residents of this city have to jump in the surrounding oceans to make space for the outsiders. 





windchimes said:


> Your user name says it.... Grow up man



Just because my opinions don't match with yours doesn't mean I need to grow up. Your opinion isn't the universal truth. So keep it to yourself and STFU.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

^^will be awesome if you could tag people too, add caption, divide even more.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I support Raj Thackeray. People outside Mumbai have no idea what's happening here so it is easy for them to comment. But the truth is this city has reached it's limit. It cannot accept any more. Any jobless Tom, Dick and Harry anywhere in India decides to go to Mumbai, buys a train ticket, lands here, works here, then few months calls his family, relatives, friends, dogs, here and everyone is happy.
> 
> That would've been fine earlier. Not any more. The city is bursting at it's limits now. Enough is enough. It took Raj Thackeray to realize this situation. He took the 'lathon ke bhooth baton se nahi maante' route so everyone is complaining. But that's the only way left. That's the only language understood.
> 
> I support him. Raj FTW! Raj for President!



I'd love to hear your opinion when people in other states start doing the same to people who have migrated from Maharashtra.


----------



## windchimes (Oct 21, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Just because my opinions don't match with yours doesn't mean I need to grow up. Your opinion isn't the universal truth. So keep it to yourself and STFU.



Raj Baby..You will understand it once you reach a foreign land and gets kicked on butt by some goons for no reasons you are aware of... And according to your "opinion" is extreme violence the way to resolve this..? Go switch on the TV..or may be open the window..you can see your city burning..Good luck


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Nobody cares about this city.


So you dont mind taking other parts of State


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 21, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> >>Fight club


+1


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 21, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I support Raj Thackeray. People outside Mumbai have no idea what's happening here so it is easy for them to comment. But the truth is this city has reached it's limit. It cannot accept any more. Any jobless Tom, Dick and Harry anywhere in India decides to go to Mumbai, buys a train ticket, lands here, works here, then few months calls his family, relatives, friends, dogs, here and everyone is happy.
> 
> That would've been fine earlier. Not any more. The city is bursting at it's limits now. Enough is enough. It took Raj Thackeray to realize this situation. He took the 'lathon ke bhooth baton se nahi maante' route so everyone is complaining. But that's the only way left. That's the only language understood.
> 
> I support him. Raj FTW! Raj for President!


 
its a shame to see ....such are the views of an educated digitian    ..agreed mumbai is busting beyond its limit...but shud we also do the same if ppl come to delhi to find a job....shud we kick all the marathis,southies out of delhi ?? 

shud all northies,marathis etc kicked out of chennai,blore,cochin,hyd ??? 

A BIG NO !!!... 

I m asking that B****d Raj why he is not paying heed to develop other cities of MH to become like Mumbai ? Why he is not paying heed to develop more n more cities in MH..he will not do because he will get votes only by this regionalism poisonous nautanki !! 

The problem with our country is that there are only few job creation sites like Delhi,Mumbai,Pune,HYd,Chennai,Kolkata,Cochin etc ....and so naturally all ppl frm neighbouring states to seek job there..nobody wants to die frm hunger in our chaos reigned nation !

Poltician of each state shud make such a world class infra that there shud be a competition b/w them to invite industrialists to their state (u have already seen how WB lost to Gujarat ...)

now GJ will create a lotsa jobs..Shud Gujjus kick bengalis out if they come to seek job there ???? NO NO NO !

we are one nation ..if we start fighting b/w states ..why are still we one ????


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 21, 2008)

Why don't u guys understand its pure political reason...
He's playing the same old card "Divide and Rule" ...like British did.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> +1


make it worthy  then


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> make it worthy  then



Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## krazzy (Oct 21, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I'd love to hear your opinion when people in other states start doing the same to people who have migrated from Maharashtra.



I don't care what they do. It's their state. They can do whatever they want. I'm not taking Maharashtrian's side. I'm just worried about the future of Mumbai, being born and brought up here and being it's citizen. The way things are going, if people from outside keep coming, the city will surely burst. And then finally the people who were born here and lived here all their life will then leave the city, looking at the pathetic condition of the city. I'd rather prefer if they stick around and fight these outsiders.

I hope you people know the story of the camel, it's owner and the tent. The tent owner feels the poor camel is outside the tent and freezing so he brings him in the tent a bit. Then some more. Then some more. Finally the whole camel is inside the tent and with very littly space left, finally the camel owner decides to go out of the tent and sleeps in the cold.

I hope you people realize what I'm trying to say here. If you don't I'll say in tech language:This hard drive is full. If you want to save your data, find some other drive. Not this one. Or you'll just corrupt the data already present on it.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> make it worthy  then


Prematurely?
On an another note, this thread is destined to close.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2008)

krazzy said:


> IIf you don't I'll say in tech language:This hard drive is full. If you want to save your data, find some other drive. Not this one. Or you'll just corrupt the data already present on it.



Riiiiight!! This city is full, please delete anyone you can...


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 21, 2008)

Krazzy I can understand your sentiments, Bengaluru, someone told me once, has only 30% Kannadigas, but no regulation of flow will work. Regulation of anything has never worked in this country as we are masters at finding workarounds, legal and illegal. And if violence is unleashed against non marathis then Mumbai will just collapse as most of the business is from outside. Politicians should develop the city and make satellite cities around Mumbai with high speed train links etc. They always choose the easy way out, whip up sentiments and make people riot.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Riiiiight!! This city is full, please delete anyone you can...


Don't wake up the killer inside.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 21, 2008)

See this is what happens when you just 'talk' to people. They'll never get your point. That's why he didn't waste time talking to people. He acted. That's what makes him different from other politicians. Others just talk but rarely (read: never) act. Raj doesn't give a damn what other's might think. He just does what he wants.

No more talking from me too. He'll be free tomorrow. Doing what he does best. Ciao.


----------



## User Name (Oct 21, 2008)

Here Also Raj?????
Man i sick of watching him on all news channels.


He is clever politician just taking advantage of conditions and making his party strong.Same as other parties have done in past.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

Stupid common man will never come up, while these politicians ruin and ravage every single bit of laws and regulations.

If we have people supporting him in this thread then no doubt we can see a new country withing some years.


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Even I support Raj Thakrey........
> I've seriously thought about the matter and came to a solution.
> 
> Raj Thakrey should ask the PM and President to declare Mumbai a separate country. That way people have to have passports to enter it. He can easily decide who to accept and who to not at the VISA processing time.
> ...


That will not happen. If that were to happen all this For marathi crap that he is using for his political gains will be no more.

@krazzy Bombay is not Marathi land. Bombay happens to be the city of dreams. If Raj is so friggin pro-marathi/Bombay or whatever why doesn't he join a NGO and better the infrastructure? he won't becasue the pro-marathis shield he is using is a public hog wash. Uncle Bal did it in '95 and now that MNS had a horrible show in the last elections he is using the same pro-marathi blabber used by Shiv Sena back then.

Here is the thing, Maharashtraisn will support him and the govt. and otehrs can't do much about it 'coz if they do that would send a signal that Congress-NCP are anti-marathi thereby resulting in their loss and Raj's gain. So nothing can be done

IMAO, Raj is ruining Bombay and making it another small 3 tier city of inner Maharshtra, it's gonna be a huge loss for us as Bombay will lose it's glimmer that what has kept this city moving and alive.


----------



## windchimes (Oct 21, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Raj doesn't give a damn what other's might think. He just does what he wants.



Very much true..He doesnt care what people want, or the country needs.... He just
simply does what he wants.. SELFISH GOON.. He is bringing black marks to Mumbai.
Do remember Mumbai wasnt built by local people but by many inhabitants from across the
country.

The ideal solution to the  problem is to bring some "encounter specialists" and 
kill it at the budding stage. Else this will plague around ...


----------



## manishjha18 (Oct 21, 2008)

hey krazzy whats wrong with you?.
do you think mumbai can stay for a single day without north Indians-
office would shut down and so do all the autos.
raj is just like osama-you cant torture poor people and for reason what-
i live in pune and i know how do we feel against mns party.just look at Tokyo-its more populated and has a even smaller area. but there you wont see this kind of jackass behavior.
develop infrastructure-- make satellite cities-
just look at Delhi. you wont see stuff like this and yes mumbai doesn't belong to you-its really silly on your part.
just look at New York.full of all immigrants-no body comes for fun.they come because jobs are there.
 i really wonder if people like you support raj-just imagine a situation-your little bro is out in Delhi or up or bihar and local people beat them up for no reason.

i equally blame Maharashtra cm.he is playing simple politics-raj would take all uneducated and some educated but brainwashed local people votes in his kitty--which otherwise would have voted for shivsena.

krazzy really grow up--its just a piece of advice-you would land in trouble later on.


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 21, 2008)

Petty politics...! And it is indeed worrying that there are some educated people too who are gullible to his tactics.. But I hope, and do believe that there are very few "krazzy" people out there.. 



			
				krazzy said:
			
		

> I'd rather prefer if they stick around and fight these *outsiders*.


Cheers..


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh BTW just got this from a tweet:



> Anyone noticed Raj Thackeray's lawyer is one mister Choubey. Wonder if if MNS feels betrayed now.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

^^signs of a typical tweet


----------



## int86 (Oct 21, 2008)

@karrazy
I agree with your concern but I donot agree with your judgement.
And do remember there are two paths wronge and right, its you who have to choose.

I never been to Mumbai and dont know much of ground reality. But you must be knowing about a section of Shiv Sena made earlier by Raj itself called Shiv Udyog Sena.
And do you know how many refugee of Bangladesh , Tibet, China, Burma live in this country.

And do you feel that you own a cause to kill somebody.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 21, 2008)

I am not pro-Marathi, nor I'm against North Indians. I'm against all those outside Mumbai who run to this city whenever they want a job. They could be anyone, not just north Indians. Why not do something at your own place? Why come here?

I have nothing against the people who are already here. I'm just saying that more should not come. If you think the more the merrier will work here you are sorely mistaken. It doesn't work that way. It just puts a strain on the city. There should be a limit somewhere; a line needs to be drawn. If people continue to flood this city, I'm saying thing again, the city will sink. 

It is the responsibility of other states to provide jobs for their people. Mumbai has not taken the responsibility to provide job for every one out there. There are enough jobless people here already.

Anyway you people probably won't get my point, or rather you don't want to. You feel bad for all those people but don't give a damn about the city. Ultimately you'll regret it. Raj alone will never be able to stop all the outsiders. They'll continue to come. And one day when 'your' children or grandchildren, the children of people who have lived all their lives in this city, lose their jobs or don't have a place to stay in this city because of someone who came yesterday, then you'll regret it. Then you'll understand the importance of Raj's actions. Obviously it'll be too late then.

Anyway there is no point in further discussing this. You'll not get my point and I don't want to get your's. So let's just forget about it and talk about stuff where we all agree with. Our common interests, like technology, or girls [  ]. My apologies to anyone who I might've hurt, intentionally or unintentionally. Peace in the Silicon Valley.


----------



## int86 (Oct 21, 2008)

krazzy said:


> [  ]. My apologies to anyone who I might've hurt, intentionally or unintentionally. Peace in the Silicon Valley.



Why anybody should be hurt. It was your opinion and you kept it. And a healthy discussion must be followed to draw a democratic conclusion.


----------



## User Name (Oct 21, 2008)

> iMav
> MNS had a horrible show in the last elections he is using the same pro-marathi blabber used by Shiv Sena back then.



Which Last elections ur talking abt? 
MNS Founded in 2006.

As far as elections concerns MNS contested in only municipal corporation elections.
*Also*


> Raj Thackeray's MNNS won 12 seats in Nashik, eight in Pune, six in Mumbai and two in Amravati, it was clear the young man had emerged as a new force despite walking out of the shadow of Bal Thackeray.


Source:
*www.sindhunagar.com/news.php?month=2&year=2007
*www.financialexpress.com/news/Pune-civic-elections-Cong-bites-the-dust/189794/


Dont talk without knowledge.


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, I meant the MCE and it was clearly stated across all channels and print media that Raj has NOT been able to get the kind of support to make himself a mainstream Maharashtra politician and that is the very reason that he is doing this before elections.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 21, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I am not pro-Marathi, nor I'm against North Indians. I'm against all those outside Mumbai who run to this city whenever they want a job. They could be anyone, not just north Indians. Why not do something at your own place? Why come here?
> 
> I have nothing against the people who are already here. I'm just saying that more should not come. If you think the more the merrier will work here you are sorely mistaken. It doesn't work that way. It just puts a strain on the city. There should be a limit somewhere; a line needs to be drawn. If people continue to flood this city, I'm saying thing again, the city will sink.
> 
> ...



Krazzy, will u please clear what are the concerns?
I'm not getting it.
Is it,
1>Outsiders
2>Outsiders coming and staying
3>Outsiders coming, staying and earning their lively hood

what is ur concern, on exact which basis u say that a city gets strained by population and which kind of stress.
Is it Traffic Jams u r tellin(those r mainly by cars which these poor (ok most of them poor) outsiders can't afford)

Any other issues u want to tell me. Right now I can't find another one.

Oh yeah...grow up...Darwin already told "Survival of the fittest"


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 21, 2008)

our nationalist patriotic Kraazzzy will now create a marathi digit forum..plz log on to thinkmarathidigit.com/forum for further info


----------



## red_devil (Oct 21, 2008)

hey krazzy, how old are u mate ?

and krazzy, i know you got your opinion about not letting any more people into YOUR bombay { or is it YOUR mumbai }..but tell me if you happen to be a college going lad and you get an opportunity to work somewhere in some place like Delhi, Bangalore or any other would you go there ?? or do you plan to roam around the streets of YOUR bombay {mumbai} ??

c'mon man, understand the concept of a "global village"... you dont have the B@ll$ to compete with others so you try to get physical and beat people around and be proud about it !! {and if you do feel proud for having done that, you should be ashamed of yourself !!}

ever wondered how you would feel if your dad had been posted to work in some other city and if he got beaten up by the local hooligans in the name of the INSIDER v/s OUTSIDER $hit ??

think about it man...its the same everywhere. Long time ago, Darwin had said it and I shall repeat it now.. 
*SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST *

{thats the basic principle behind it... all you Raj fanboys are not fit enough so you want to make it* SURVIVAL OF FANATICS* }


----------



## karnivore (Oct 21, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I am not pro-Marathi, nor I'm against North Indians. I'm against all those outside Mumbai who run to this city whenever they want a job. They could be anyone, not just north Indians. Why not do something at your own place? Why come here?
> 
> I have nothing against the people who are already here. I'm just saying that more should not come. If you think the more the merrier will work here you are sorely mistaken. It doesn't work that way. It just puts a strain on the city. There should be a limit somewhere; a line needs to be drawn. If people continue to flood this city, I'm saying thing again, the city will sink.
> 
> ...


Seems u r missing something....

Hint...
*scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2008/10/20/brain.jpg


----------



## windchimes (Oct 21, 2008)

karnivore said:


> Seems u r missing something....
> 
> Hint...
> *scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2008/10/20/brain.jpg



Now some may ask whether this is frozen Maggie Noodles....


----------



## iMav (Oct 22, 2008)

n6300 said:


> c'mon man, understand the concept of a "global village"... you dont have the B@ll$ to compete with others so you try to get physical and beat people around and be proud about it !! {and if you do feel proud for having done that, you should be ashamed of yourself !!}


We're not event talking about a global village; we are talking about the same friggin' country!


----------



## karnivore (Oct 22, 2008)

^^ Can't write off that possibility....can we ? 

ETA- Darn, meant for @windchimes


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

windchimes said:


> Now some may ask whether this is frozen Maggie Noodles....


for some reason its perverse when you think of another gif flying around on net.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> for some reason its perverse when you think of another gif flying around on net.



Ugh!!!!


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

The issue is such a serious thing and it is sad someone like "Krazzy" dont understand its seriousness. Nothing personal here dude..But it is crystal clear that this man is playing
a dirty political game. We dont wish to see our fellow digitian getting sucked into that trap.And use that "hint".. you will understand..if not now then later..


----------



## red_devil (Oct 22, 2008)

iMav said:
			
		

> We're not event talking about a global village; we are talking about the same friggin' country!



same country ?? no no... we are talking about a country called MUMBAI and other outsiders...
< atleast krazzy must think so !!>


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> for some reason its perverse when you think of another gif flying around on net.


 No I was part of this flow and just took it as it came..and since it was meant for "some" here. Not deviating from the topic and that isn't a pretty good pic to get myself attracted to visually.


And I believe you all have heard that , Pawan Mahto from Nalanda district, one of the hundreds of students from Bihar, who was beaten up by MNS goons died
and the relatives are saying the attack to be the reason for the death.


----------



## User Name (Oct 22, 2008)

> iMav
> Yes, I meant the MCE and it was clearly stated across all channels and print media that Raj has NOT been able to get the kind of support to make himself a mainstream Maharashtra politician and that is the very reason that he is doing this before elections.



Same here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=971418&postcount=29

Btw:
 Thanks to all news(hindi) channels for giving full 24hr coverage on this  issue.
 I hope that MNS has got enough publicity for upcoming elections.


----------



## iMav (Oct 22, 2008)

n6300 said:


> same country ?? no no... we are talking about a country called MUMBAI and other outsiders...


// rushes to passprt office to get my passport verified.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> // rushes to passprt office to get my passport verified.



Dekha, dekha....people have already started liking my idea.
I think I'm goin to be honored by MNS


----------



## karnivore (Oct 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> // rushes to passprt office to get my passport verified.


Why do u want to come to India ? Stay in your country....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> // rushes to passprt office to get my passport verified.



Nationality: Mumbaikar/Outsider (Tick whichever is applicable)


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 22, 2008)

^^^ correction :

Nationality : Mumbaikar/Indian


----------



## iMav (Oct 22, 2008)

Abhi iss country mein rehna hai toh karna padega na.


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 22, 2008)

well raj baby has now 4 case registered and we will see him coming back to jail in near future too.VHP and Banjrang dal leaders be prepared because these goondas are next in line.
welldone maharashtra and welldone laloo prasad yadav god bless.


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Oct 22, 2008)

Chirkut thakrey., His dogs Bites Uttar pradesh peoples....He Should be killed by Nuclear...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

He is fighting for the Marathi Manoos. And if you ask me his argument is justified.

He categorically stated that generally announcements for the exams of such government jobs are put in all newspapers regional or national in all languages. But, the announcement of the railway recriutment programme failed to turn up in a single regional paper. 

Yet, most of the examinees turned up (who happened to be North Indians). Thus, the MNS sensed foul play that even though the announcement was not made in the papers, still the north Indians knew about it and turned up, which is why he wants his query to be resolved.

Yes, the manner in which the entire incident unfolded is very upsetting, with rioting and pelting of stones as such, and that has to be dealt with in the most serious manner as nobody can hold the state/city to ransom. But, still I believe that Raj did make a valid point.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2008)

The student who was beaten up during the RRB exam, has succumbed to his injuries. Well done.


----------



## karnivore (Oct 22, 2008)

There are ways of making points - Raj "Dickhead" Thakrey's is not one of those.

What he needs is a solid...
*i180.photobucket.com/albums/x31/trash609/Avatar/kicking_the_balls.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm supporting the cause.. not the means


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 22, 2008)

wtf is wrong with all you people supporting Raj. Even if people came from north india or whereever to give the exam, can't the locals do the same, just sit in the exam, whosoever passes gets the job. Or are you telling me if North Indians will sit in exams they will pass and the locals will fail. Never heard of competition or what

Seriously i can understand if Raj can corrupt the minds of  uneducated, unemployed youth, but if people who went to schools and colleges are talking his language, its pretty pathetic to say the least.

And you all so worried about Mumbai, tell me what you have done to make the city better, except thinking like "Ohh i think that garbage over there is thrown by a north indian, kick him out of city, and we have a clean city!!! Yeah i cracked the code".


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 22, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> He is fighting for the Marathi Manoos. And if you ask me his argument is justified.



Argument is justified, but not the way the has opted to tackle the situation. I think Raj Thakrey is very clever politician and acting the way a politician does for his own benefit and not for the people or the country. 

@ Krazzy, after reading your thoughts I seriously hope the mayan doomsday prophecy of world ending on Dec 21 2012 comes true. Coz human race is in deep sh1t and God has to  press the reset button.



dd_wingrider said:


> wtf is wrong with all you people supporting Raj. Even if people came from north india or whereever to give the exam, can't the locals do the same, just sit in the exam, whosoever passes gets the job. Or are you telling me if North Indians will sit in exams they will pass and the locals will fail. Never heard of competition or what



You missed this :


> He categorically stated that generally announcements for the exams of such government jobs are put in all newspapers regional or national in all languages. But, the announcement of the railway recruitment programme failed to turn up in a single regional paper.



Still what is happening is not justified.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I support Raj Thackeray. People outside Mumbai have no idea what's happening here so it is easy for them to comment. But the truth is this city has reached it's limit. It cannot accept any more. Any jobless Tom, Dick and Harry anywhere in India decides to go to Mumbai, buys a train ticket, lands here, works here, then few months calls his family, relatives, friends, dogs, here and everyone is happy.
> 
> That would've been fine earlier. Not any more. The city is bursting at it's limits now. Enough is enough. It took Raj Thackeray to realize this situation. He took the 'lathon ke bhooth baton se nahi maante' route so everyone is complaining. But that's the only way left. That's the only language understood.
> 
> I support him. Raj FTW! Raj for President!





rhitwick said:


> Even I support Raj Thakrey........
> I've seriously thought about the matter and came to a solution.
> 
> Raj Thakrey should ask the PM and President to declare Mumbai a separate country. That way people have to have passports to enter it. He can easily decide who to accept and who to not at the VISA processing time.
> ...



U both realise india is the nation and MH is a state right?

and in india we can go to whatever state we wish r8?

u 2 really need to open up your minds...


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 22, 2008)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> You missed this :



Still its not the fault of every north indian, its all politics run by the railway minister, he is doing that to get votes in Bihar and now Mr Raj is walking on the same path. So what's the difference between him and Lalu Prasad Yadav whom he criticizes in every breath. This whole damn thing is a political scam, local man is suffering and stupid politicians are enjoying.


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> He is fighting for the Marathi Manoos. And if you ask me his argument is justified.
> 
> He categorically stated that generally announcements for the exams of such government jobs are put in all newspapers regional or national in all languages. But, the announcement of the railway recriutment programme failed to turn up in a single regional paper.
> 
> Yet, most of the examinees turned up (who happened to be North Indians). Thus, the MNS sensed foul play that even though the announcement was not made in the papers, still the north Indians knew about it and turned up, which is why he wants his query to be resolved.



That is a  reason good enough to beat some one to death whose only aim was to
find a job, earn bread for his family. 

This Raj goon has a lot of money and he is living  in luxury. And he believes beating some fruit vendor or taxi driver will be a feather on his cap. 

Splitting one's homeland..is he a human..?? A reuqest to his parents...Just give your betaa
 a slap on the face and tell him to live a fruit vendor's or taxi driver's
life a single day in an alien land, away from the family. Then he'll understand.

What he is doing for the past few months is a crime that he will pay for sure


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2008)

madjeri said:


> U both realise india is the nation and MH is a state right?
> 
> and in india we can go to whatever state we wish r8?
> 
> u 2 really need to open up your minds...



Hey Jerin have u taken my idea seriously...........I'm not serious about it

Its the outcome of a very frustrated mind. I found this absurd idea is only way "Raj" can do wat he wants to do.

Chill....


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

windchimes said:


> That is a  reason good enough to beat some one to death whose only aim was to
> find a job, earn bread for his family.
> 
> This Raj goon has a lot of money and he is living  in luxury. And he believes beating some fruit vendor or taxi driver will be a feather on his cap.
> ...


Dude didnt you read? 
I support the cause not the means.
If he is responsible for those deaths, then he should be penalised.
But, his cause should also be addressed.
Lalu Yadav drew huge criticisism from the Rajya Sabha about the "no ads in regional papers" issue and also for the fact that an overwhelming majority of those recruited irrespective of which state they are appearing from are Biharis.
Please dont start flaming..lets keep this thread as a debate of opinions


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Dude didnt you read?
> I support the cause not the means.
> If he is responsible for those deaths, then he should be penalised.
> But, his cause should also be addressed.
> ...



yes Wisecrab...but..the cause you stating is a COOKED UP story for his personal gains.
First be an Indian.. Stop injecting hatred among the people.He is making use of uneducated and poor people for the same.

If someone else is getting your job it is because he/she is much better than you.
Think how opportunities and employment can be created, how choking city can be saved
by better development plans ....think wisely and creatively rather than doing this kind
of uncivilized actions


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

> I hope you people realize what I'm trying to say here. If you don't I'll say in tech language:This hard drive is full. If you want to save your data, find some other drive. Not this one. Or you'll just corrupt the data already present on it


Well said..supported by me, another proud but now a bit tainted Mumbaikar (the pride is tainted here )
@windchimes
His story is not cooked up. It is confirmed by Sahara Mumbai ( a reputed channel for reporting local news)
Anyway screw that, I'm happy that atleast we can celebrate Diwali with some safety


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

All those who are fine with the idea of people outside of Mumbai coming here for jobs or whatever please answer my questions.

You do know that geographically Mumbai has it's limits? Or are you under an impression that Mumbai city is a magical land with infinite space and has the capacity to accomodate the entire population of India? A jar that can store infinite cookies?

Well if you say "Yes" then sorry to burst your bubble but that isn't the case. This jar is already up to it's brim and you people are basically advocating the idea of filling it with more cookies even though it cannot take in any more. Hats off to you guys.

The biggest surprise is that most of the people commenting here aren't even citizens of Mumbai. They don't have a phucking clue what the situation is here. You want to know how crowded Mumbai is already? Try catching a local train during office hours. I wanted to use the 'Can of Sardines' analogy here, but even that falls short of explaining the condition of our local trains. And no, the answer is not more trains. There are more than enough already, still they cannot cope up with all the people. And that's just the people travelling in trains, which would be probably around 1/5 th of Mumbai's population. There are others who use buses, taxis and other vehicles. Just like India, Mumbai is experiencing a population explosion. Although the situation is much worse here due to the small area.

And you people are fine with more people coming here. I guess it's my chance to say this now: Grow up. Seriously.


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

Krazzy I completely understand.... But is violence and uncivilized behaviour the answer..?? It is just that simple a question


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

@krazzy
Well said 
Thos who are not in Mumbai think that its just a hoobla over nothing and Raj is trying to divide the nation.
But he is definitely right about the fact that Mumbai cant take it anymore. We are not a jar filled to the brim but infact a jar which is about the break and is spilling over.

Again:
*I support the cause not the means*


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> The biggest surprise is that most of the people commenting here aren't even citizens of Mumbai. They don't have a phucking clue what the situation is here. You want to know how crowded Mumbai is already? Try catching a local train during office hours. I wanted to use the 'Can of Sardines' analogy here, but even that falls short of explaining the condition of our local trains. And no, the answer is not more trains. There are more than enough already, still they cannot cope up with all the people. And that's just the people travelling in trains, which would be probably around 1/5 th of Mumbai's population. There are others who use buses, taxis and other vehicles. Just like India, Mumbai is experiencing a population explosion. Although the situation is much worse here due to the small area.



I think ur main issue is traffic??

Any other issue in support of Raj's action against some innocent people, cause only traffic problem can't be a strong reason for wat he did and wat he is doing for a few months.

U want to say something like that, only because u could not catch that 12.05 train, u get out and break the taxis outside the station, thats the solution of growing population of Mumbai!!!???

Again I'm trying to make u understand one point that ,
Darwin already told "Survival of the fittest"


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

OK first of all I really don't care about Raj much. Till a year ago I hardly knew much about him. Even I think violence is not the right way. The only reason I support him is because till now he is the only one who fully realized the gravity of the situation while others had their head up their respective asses that even the mightiest of crowbar cannot pry out. I do agree he took the wrong route to solve this problem, but as I said any other method would not have worked.

What will happen now is that the Government has probably got his point so they'll work out something (hopefully) to solve the problem. If he had just talked to them they wouldn't have done anything. But now they'll definitely do something to avoid any more chaos. Even if that happens I'll believe Raj was successful. I don't think he every wanted to hurt anybody only for pleasure. He wanted to get his point across and this was the only way of doing it. If the Government gets their act together, he'll never have to do such things in the future.

I beleive the Government should do something like this. Reserve 9/10 jobs here for the locals, one's who have spent more than 10 or 15 years or born here to be called as the locals while only 1/10 of the jobs reserved for people from outside Mumbai. If that happens outsiders would not have much of a reason to come here. Plus people of other states should start providing their people with some jobs instead of relying on the big Metros. If the jobs are available in one's home state, then nobody has to go anywhere else.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 22, 2008)

I hope people in others part of world are not watching this, and will not use the same tactics against the Indians living in their countries. Such a sorry state of mentality. 

Just keep in mind that as Mumbai is full as people are saying ,then the new business coming from foreign countries will move to other states gradually including north India like UP(Noida),Delhi, Punjab, Haryana(Gurgaon). Hope people forget your comments, when you or your friends,relatives reach out to other states to get jobs.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 22, 2008)

@krazzy

no one can argue with you coz u dont understand facts and reality your just a frustrated citizen. beating and chucking out folks from other states are not the answer for the problems u said. have some humanity in you. have u seen tokyo? do u have any idea how crowded that place is.? i been to mumbai and tokyo..let me say tokyo rules the population card.

but still i have no issues..worries..lag...blocks...sardines effect..nothing...why??..

The people and the tokyo city mgmnt folks. design the city well.organize it. escalate the issues. put the basic infrastructure in place. pace up the pace.india govt or MH govt is not a poor state.they have the money..idea..skills..tech...resource in hand..but still nothing..they have no desire or will to improve the city.blame them if u have guts.

it all comes to the ppl..learn to respect the next one. let him pass. u can also reach fast.stop think abt just u. its the pblm with all wanting to reach first the all ruckus.

ur attitude itself is a portrait of a avg mumbaikar. coz as u said ther is no other mumbaiwala here. so understand this.beating will get you no where. no where.


and what the heck will u say if a foreign citizen do this to ur elite and fragile mumbaikar in his soil. saying that its upto its brim and get the bleep out. huh??

please have some sense thght before posting a reply.and no reply to this post will make what u say correct. coz what u say is nothing but utter nonsense.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> What will happen now is that the Government has probably got his point so they'll work out something (hopefully) to solve the problem. If he had just talked to them they wouldn't have done anything. But now they'll definitely do something to avoid any more chaos. Even if that happens I'll believe Raj was successful. I don't think he every wanted to hurt anybody only for pleasure. He wanted to get his point across and this was the only way of doing it. If the Government gets their act together, he'll never have to do such things in the future.


Lets hope for the best. 


> I beleive the Government should do something like this. Reserve 9/10 jobs here for the locals, one's who have spent more than 10 or 15 years or born here to be called as the locals while only 1/10 of the jobs reserved for people from outside Mumbai. If that happens outsiders would not have much of a reason to come here. Plus people of other states should start providing their people with some jobs instead of relying on the big Metros. If the jobs are available in one's home state, then nobody has to go anywhere else.


Do u know wat u r asking??
U r asking another "reservation"; don't SC,ST,OBC,Handicapped etc quotas enough??

U c the problem u r telling and corresponding solution is similar to, what the Americans are telling for a long time, even they invented a word "bangalored".


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> but as I said any other method would not have worked..



Unless you do something other way how can you know it wont work..Dont say that it is what we see around. If he is a politician he has some basic responsibilities.. And  if this is the "method"   to be followed by each and everyone around you... welll; where it will lead to..?


And coming to reservations there should be only reservations based on the financial
capabilities... We all are equal..Just help the needed... India is the only country where
the deserving candidates are shown way out due to some ridiculous reservation systems.


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 22, 2008)

If anyone here thinks that Raj Tackray is doing this for the betterment of the Mumbai is grossly mistaken. Even if he becomes CM with his divide and rule policy nothing's gonna change here. Trains will still be overcrowded. Drains will still overflow. Probably India is the only country where own countryman bash each other for such mindless reasons. What was the fault of that poor Pawan? The only son of theie parents. The only thing that will probably change will be his goons running amok across the city. Bahi log Please grow up! All he wants now is power. He is already minting money through his construction business.

His kids are studying in Bombay Scottish with German as compulsary language. So much for a Maratho Manoos father. He is uncultured, foul mouthed scoundrel. Eventually he will bite more than he can chew and will spend rest of his life fighting court cases.

What next, stop Dhoni to play in Mumbai?


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

You people are ignoring the core issue. It is not jobs, it is the paucity of land. There is no shortage of jobs in Mumbai, but there is of land. Jobs can be made available for everyone but you cannot add more land to this city. And that's the main problem. When a person from outside comes here, he not just occupies a job but also a physical part of this city, which is shrinking by the minute. You cannot compare Mumbai with other cities. The situation there isn't as bad here. If Mumbai were as big as those places there wouldn't have been any problem; everyone would've been welcome. But as it stands now, Mumbai is experiencing a shortage of one of the most basic thing, space.


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 22, 2008)

@Krazzzy Do you really feel for Mumbai or you spouting non-sense to gain some attention?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> You people are ignoring the core issue. It is not jobs, it is the paucity of land. There is no shortage of jobs in Mumbai, but there is of land.



Then just effing barricade the whole city and don't let anyone enter it. Simple. Paucity of land, as if some foul-mouthed goon owns the entire city. And do you think the poor man who comes from some other state to earn a livelihood here, contributes so much to the shortage of land?? Hilarious. If there's so much shortage, why doesn't that goon sell some of his property and donate the land for some noble purpose?


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 22, 2008)

^^

yea.. @krazzy would love to be in cold war germany or WW2 poland....

he would be in paradise. i am pretty sure..coz his concepts are only applicable there.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 22, 2008)

Hmmm if space is the problem in Mumbai then why target only north Indians, target everyone, even those who are coming from other part of Maharashtra. Don't tell me that no one other then people from UP and Bihar are coming to Mumbai.

Most of Raj views are political and are made to gain vote bank. His misleading ways are getting into local people minds, other wise someone(Mr Local Goon) who never went to school, college, or even don't know simple English will threaten to beat up a Software Engineer(My Friend), telling that just because of him(My Friend) he (Mr Local Goon) didn't got a job

Yeah this happened with my friend yesterday in Pune.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> but as I said any other method would not have worked.



Would not have worked for Raj thakrey, wrt to what he is trying to achieve now.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> And do you think the poor man who comes from some other state to earn a livelihood here, contributes so much to the shortage of land?? Hilarious.



It's not just one person. Hundreds of people come here everyday. Trains are filled with people coming to Mumbai everyday. I've seen it all. And most of these are people from Bihar because the situation there is the worst in the entire country. The carpenter who worked at our place told us about it. The people there hardly get to see money or get a proper meal everyday. So what do they do? They buy a train ticket and run to this city. And there are hundreds of such people. When you add a hundred people to the population of a city everyday, which already has too much of it, then problem are bound to surface.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> You people are ignoring the core issue. It is not jobs, it is the paucity of land. There is no shortage of jobs in Mumbai, but there is of land. Jobs can be made available for everyone but you cannot add more land to this city. And that's the main problem. When a person from outside comes here, he not just occupies a job but also a physical part of this city, which is shrinking by the minute. You cannot compare Mumbai with other cities. The situation there isn't as bad here. If Mumbai were as big as those places there wouldn't have been any problem; everyone would've been welcome. But as it stands now, Mumbai is experiencing a shortage of one of the most basic thing, space.


*
I think u r only concerned about Mumbai, in that case not only people from UP, Bihar, Delhi, WB, Orissa etc should be barred from entering the city but also people from nearby villages of Mumbai like Thane, Dombivali, Neral etc.*

Wat do u say?

And again about space consumption: they are not entering ur house, not building house in the middle of the road, if u r talking about chawls, slums, pavement dwellers, well thats an administration issue. Govt. should handle them strictly. Demolition programs are executed on a routine manner but Govt. should be careful on the point that those places are not occupied as soon as the r vacated.


----------



## vilas_patil (Oct 22, 2008)

Violence and the people who are responsible for violence should be strictly punished. A simple thing people do not understand or don't want to understand is this dirty violence is/was never solution for any problem, but it only destroys hard earned assets and more importantly it badly harms humanity. What so ever the cause, let it be genuine one or politically influenced one, no one has the right to disturb the life of common innocent people/citizens. Its really sad situation over here. Hope for the peaceful life.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> *
> I think u r only concerned about Mumbai, in that case not only people from UP, Bihar, Delhi, WB, Orissa etc should be barred from entering the city but also people from nearby villages of Mumbai like Thane, Dombivali, Neral etc.*
> 
> Wat do u say?



Yes.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 22, 2008)

Well now people are burning Train Coaches in Bihar in retaliation, Great Going Mr Raj


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> It's not just one person. Hundreds of people come here everyday. Trains are filled with people coming to Mumbai everyday. I've seen it all. And most of these are people from Bihar because the situation there is the worst in the entire country. The carpenter who worked at our place told us about it. The people there hardly get to see money or get a proper meal everyday. So what do they do? They buy a train ticket and run to this city. And there are hundreds of such people. When you add a hundred people to the population of a city everyday, which already has too much of it, then problem are bound to surface.



Like I said, then just barricade the whole city, disconnect it from the rest of the country. Heck, declare it a separate independent country run by Mr. Thackeray. India is a country which offers equal opportunities to each one of her citizens and no one, absolutely no one has the right to tell a person where to go and where not to go. Perhaps some people need to be made ware of this fact.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

dd_wingrider said:


> Well now people are burning Train Coaches in Bihar in retaliation, Great Going Mr Raj



And how is that related to Raj? Even the students who were assaulted by the MNS activists went back and thrashed Bihar station. They obviously didn't have the guts to fight back the activists but somehow found it easier to break down a station since it wasn't going to fight back. All you Gandhiji's monkeys preaching non-violence have apparently ignored this fact. And even now that someone has noticed it, he is blaming Raj for it. Just think about it. Fighting against violence in Mumbai by creating more violence in Bihar. Smart people, these Biharees. Very smart.

Great going dude. Here is a crowbar for you. You have something stuck at the wrong end that needs to be pulled out with it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 22, 2008)

stop fighting U all. U guys r doing exectly what Raj Thakray wants & people thinking like Krazzy will vote for him. Grow up, instead of fighting do something to develop rest of India & not just some selected cities. Maharashtra isn't just Mumbai. 

Tell me, why do pro-maharashtra people teach there kids in CBSE, teach them english if they care about Maratha manus that much.

it's all politics. pay attention to some thing meaningful & not this


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy... ur the only mumbaikar who says stuff like this.even ur felow mumbaikars are against ur belief. its just politics man.nothing good will ever come to u in the end. by that i mean a citizen.

can u say that ur entire generations before you are born and lived in mumbai.someone should have come to mumbai for their dreams at some point of life. r8?


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> Tell me, why do pro-maharashtra people teach there kids in CBSE, teach them english if they care about Maratha manus that much.



You don't have to go to a Marathi medium school to learn Marathi. All schools in Maharashtra teach Marathi. I myself went to an English medium school, still I can perfecty read and write in Marathi. But on the other hand English in Marathi medium schools is quite crappy. So if one goes to an English medium school, he gets the best of both worlds. Understood?


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> And how is that related to Raj? Even the students who were assaulted by the MNS activists went back and thrashed Bihar station. They obviously didn't have the guts to fight back the activists but somehow found it easier to break down a station since it wasn't going to fight back. All you Gandhiji's monkeys preaching non-violence have apparently ignored this fact. And even now that someone has noticed it, he is blaming Raj for it. Just think about it. Fighting against violence in Mumbai by creating more violence in Bihar. Smart people, these Biharees. Very smart.
> 
> Great going dude. Here is a crowbar for you. You have something stuck at the wrong end that needs to be pulled out with it.



Till now i thought you were just crazy but now you are crossing those limits also. How stupid can you get, didn't your Raj started this all,All the sense less voilence. So whom should be blamed George Bush 

Does he and his goons have the guts to step in Bihar and UP, and do the same thing they are doing in Mumbai. And talk about bravery of those guys who were surrounded by MNS goons all over the place, you expect them to fight them and get killed.

And about them thrashing the station, i dont support that, but didnt MNS guys did the same in Pune and Mumbai yesterday, throwing stones at people in buses and creating havoc.

And infact you didnt notice they burned the train boggie which was supposedly occupied by peopl from Maharashtra, luckily no one got hurt .So isnt this the aftermath of what started by Raj.

And yeah change your name form Krazzy to I_am_Stupid_As_Hell, cos that's how you are behaving.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Yes.



So, according to u, Raj's next step means after he successfully drives away "the" outsiders he will concentrate on Thaneitis, Neralists etc, then further villages.

Good going. Got ur point. Thanks for opening my eyes on this NOBLE idea.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

A few bhaiyyas get their ass kicked in Mumbai run back to Bihar and are now burning trains there. Yeah you are right. It's all Raj's fault. 

It's basically like this. A guy kicks you in the balls in the playground. But you are too much of a pussy to fight back. So what do you do? You run home and burn down your teddy bear. And the burning teddy bear is now actually the fault of the guy in the playground, not your's, even though YOU set the fire to YOUR teddy bear. Ha ha. What a bunch of losers! Maybe next they'll burn the entire Bihar and it'll still be Raj's fault.


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

A pure tale of an unsuccessful budding politician's desperate measures
to see himself  climbing up the ladder

*home.mindspring.com/~oceanbeachdog/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/dictator.jpg

...Open your eyes.. This is what happening out there ..This will speak

*www.outlookindia.com/images/mum_mns_attack_20080218.jpg

*www.zeenews.com/images/Mumbai_MNS2.jpg 


*citizensalliance.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/copy-of-getimage3.jpg 


Yes Krazzy, a few bhayyas got kick in their ass.. But realise that this is your own people you are thrashing ..Is this the "method" to find jobs for locals or to help a choking city... It is sad that you are not understanding how serious this issue is..

You cant divide the country into bits and pieces. The English gained an upperhand in the
country years back because we had 1000's of smaller kingdoms. This kind of divisions will
stop whatever growth we are having in this country,

Mumbai is one of most the well known cities and these incidents are going to tranish our image. And I repeat today's Mumbai wasnt developed by local people but by Indians across the country. Any Indian can walk to any corner of India for a job. No LOC's inside a country...


----------



## trigger (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> But the truth is this city has reached it's limit. It cannot accept any more.


Are you sure? Do you have data for this?



krazzy said:


> Any jobless Tom, Dick and Harry anywhere in India decides to go to Mumbai, buys a train ticket, lands here, works here, then few months calls his family, relatives, friends, dogs, here and everyone is happy.


It's India, anyone can move anywhere.



krazzy said:


> Thing is everybody who comes here from outside just care about themselves. Nobody cares about this city. There are not infinite jobs here. There isn't infinite place to stay.





krazzy said:


> You people are ignoring the core issue. It is not jobs, it is the paucity of land. There is no shortage of jobs in Mumbai, but there is of land.


You are contradicting your own statement here.. 



krazzy said:


> You do know that geographically Mumbai has it's limits? Or are you under an impression that Mumbai city is a magical land with infinite space and has the capacity to accomodate the entire population of India? A jar that can store infinite cookies?


Maybe, but not sure.. because afaik Mumabi is a Magical city - City of dreams. Anything is possible here.. 



krazzy said:


> The biggest surprise is that most of the people commenting here aren't even citizens of Mumbai. They don't have a phucking clue what the situation is here. You want to know how crowded Mumbai is already?


I know, I live in Mumbai



krazzy said:


> I beleive the Government should do something like this. Reserve 9/10 jobs here for the locals, one's who have spent more than 10 or 15 years or born here to be called as the locals while only 1/10 of the jobs reserved for people from outside Mumbai.


Crazziest idea.. NO more reservations please... 


I dont understand, now tell me what exactly your problem is? Is it 
-> Space
-> Jobs
-> Traffic
-> North Indians
-> Outsiders
-> All of the above

Just FYI, simple rule on this earth is 'Survival of the fittest'


----------



## red_devil (Oct 22, 2008)

hey guys stop going at krazzy...we've all tried to make krazzy think logically and with common sense but when he isn't even interested in it what can you do ??

you can only point out to someone that he is eating $hit ... even after you point it out if he isn't willing to even check if its what you are saying or not then you cant do much about it... let that person eat $hit... maybe once he does put it in his mouth he can realize !!

btw, krazzy, you din answer one question {askked by someone earlier } i'm sure you'd wanna answer this :



> can u say that ur entire generations before you are born and lived in mumbai.someone should have come to mumbai for their dreams at some point of life. r8?


i suggest you ask your parents or grand parents before you jump onto answering this !!


EDIT :

krazzy, what do u do man ??
<u a student or u work somewhere or are u one of the hooligans who beat up some poor people all in the name of being pro raj>


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> A few bhaiyyas get their ass kicked in Mumbai run back to Bihar and are now burning trains there. Yeah you are right. It's all Raj's fault.
> 
> It's basically like this. A guy kicks you in the balls in the playground. But you are too much of a pussy to fight back. So what do you do? You run home and burn down your teddy bear. And the burning teddy bear is now actually the fault of the guy in the playground, not your's, even though YOU set the fire to YOUR teddy bear. Ha ha. What a bunch of losers! Maybe next they'll burn the entire Bihar and it'll still be Raj's fault.



See we have the HERO if the millennium here, Mr Raj, he sends scores of goons to beat up a small group of people, in his hometown. And then people like Mr Krazzy( *aka I_am_Still_Stupid_As_Hell*) say, that those people were pussies not to fight back.

If your Raj is so brave tell him to hold a rally in Bihar, UP, or even delhi, and tell them face on not to come to Mumbai. And as according to you, as your Raj is brave and all, he shouldnt have any problem right, after all he is not a pussy right.

And I already said, what they did in railway station in Bihar was unlawful, and i dont support it all.


*Few things avoid using bhaiyyas,beharis kind of words, before it gets any worse. Its clearly visible that you are deprived of a stable mind but don't make it obvious.*


----------



## red_devil (Oct 22, 2008)

dd_wingrider said:


> If your Raj is so brave tell him to hold a rally in Bihar, UP, or even delhi, and tell them face on not to come to Mumbai. And as according to you, as your Raj is brave and all, he shouldnt have any problem right, *after all he is not a pussy right.*



yes Raj is no pussy... hes got b@ll$ of STEEL 
<and i'm  sure krazzy would even vouch for it  >


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 22, 2008)

Krazzy dude, lets drop this. Fighting with each other, wont let us anywhere. We can carry on like this on n on. You have your thinking and i have mine.

 So, you like Raj, you support his ideas, fair enough.

I like to kick his arse and think he is a complete jerk, all with me.

Peace


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

vishalgupta said:


> Are you sure? Do you have data for this?
> 
> Maybe, but not sure.. because afaik Mumabi is a Magical city - City of dreams. Anything is possible here..
> 
> ...



Is there any need for any data to tell this? I thought the cookie jar example explains it quite well.

And the whole 'City of Dreams' bullshit is the root cause of all the problem. Wake up. You are not Alice. And this is definitely not your wonderland.

As for what my point is, I've gone through it plenty of times already in plain English, understandable to anyone who can read this language. Please don't make me go through that again.


windchimes said:


> Yes Krazzy, a few bhayyas got kick in their ass.. But realise that this is your own people you are thrashing ..Is this the "method" to find jobs for locals or to help a choking city... It is sad that you are not understanding how serious this issue is..



I already told you. I'm not a fan of this method of working. But desperate times call for desperate measures.


n6300 said:


> hey guys stop going at krazzy...we've all tried to make krazzy think logically and with common sense but when he isn't even interested in it what can you do ??
> 
> you can only point out to someone that he is eating $hit ... even after you point it out if he isn't willing to even check if its what you are saying or not then you cant do much about it... let that person eat $hit... maybe once he does put it in his mouth he can realize !!
> 
> ...



I don't understand why everyone has a problem with me voicing my opinions. We all are entitled to ours. I never said anything against you or your opinions. You guys hate Raj, go ahead, I never stopped you or even said anything to you. But when I supported him you all jumped on me. If this thread was made just to bash him then it should've been made clear in the beginning so that people with opposing views wouldn't have bothered to post. But now that I have everyone is picking on me.

The thing is I'm keeping my opinions, whatever they may be to myself. You guys on the other hand are forcing your's on me, trying to show me the light and stuff. 

As they say, opinions are like butt holes, everyone has one. Just that some stink more than other's. Still everyone thinks their's is the cleanest. No problem. Just keep it away from my face and I'm happy.

As for the family background thing, my past 5 generations lived here. Before that I've no idea.


dd_wingrider said:


> See we have the HERO if the millennium here, Mr Raj, he sends scores of goons to beat up a small group of people, in his hometown. And then people like Mr Krazzy( *aka I_am_Still_Stupid_As_Hell*) say, that those people were pussies not to fight back.
> 
> If your Raj is so brave tell him to hold a rally in Bihar, UP, or even delhi, and tell them face on not to come to Mumbai. And as according to you, as your Raj is brave and all, he shouldnt have any problem right, after all he is not a pussy right.
> 
> And I already said, what they did in railway station in Bihar was unlawful, and i dont support it all.



You missed the point. It isn't the MNS. It is the stupidity of the Biharees taking out their anger at the wrong place at the wrong time. What would burning trains of demolishing stations do? That too in Bihar, which is like miles away from Mumbai or Raj? They are just destroying their property for no reason and it wouldn't have any effect on anyone else.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> You missed the point. It isn't the MNS. It is the stupidity of the Biharees taking out their anger at the wrong place at the wrong time. What would burning trains of demolishing stations do? That too in Bihar, which is like miles away from Mumbai or Raj? They are just destroying their property for no reason and it wouldn't have any effect on anyone else.



Agreed, Point taken. I never said that they are doing the right thing and its very stupid on their part, of destroying the very station they landed and used by them for travel. All i said, its a result of chain reaction, which was started in Mumbai.

*PS: *Well then MNS people also destroyed property in Mumbai yesterday, the very city they want to protect from all. So, that too make them stupid right. And leader of stupids will be called , well nothing more to say.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

dd_wingrider said:


> *PS: *Well then MNS people also destroyed property in Mumbai yesterday, the very city they want to protect from all. So, that too make them stupid right. And leader of stupids will be called , well nothing more to say.



According to a couple of news channels who were reporting yesterday, many of the people demolishing property were just vandals taking advantage of the situation and had nothing to do with MNS. Even today one news channel reported that several 'activists' were actually just vandals and Raj supporters and not MNS people. For example if you were in Mumbai yesterday and wanted to beat someone badly, then you could've easily done that under the guise of an MNS activist.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 22, 2008)

^^^ Can be true . other parties and petty goons taking advantage of situation. I will keep in mind when the next Raj arrest happens, need to settle(kick arse included) differences with some one, will be there in pune. Nice tip

Just got this in mail

*Why Indian Cricket is Improving ......*


*img513.imageshack.us/img513/3820/rajeffectyh0.th.png*img513.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## red_devil (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy,  no one is stopping you from expressing what you feel...you have an opinion about something then you can share it ... 

some of us here feel that your opinion/ your point of view on the subject being discussed isn't exactly correct { that is our opinion...like you, even we do have our own opinion }

And as regards to the thread, it isn't bashing Raj.. its his policies that we are bashing..it is the policy of 

1> beating up helpless people {for whatever the reason}
2> claiming that Mumbai is for only Mumbaikars and that an outsider isn't allowed to earn his livelihood in Mumbai { whatever happened to the country called India!! }

thats it !! we are not even bothered abt anything else. 

We believe in a country called India which is sovereign and does not deny the right to livelihood to its citizens.. and since Mumbai {fortunately or unfortunately} is a part of India the same rule of law is applicable to each and every one of us {no such thing as a marathi cause or a hindi cause or a bihari cause...}

so i hope you understand the fact that we are absolutely not interested in bashing you or your beloved Raj.


----------



## alter_ego (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks like the mere mention of RT has created differences between Digitians. No wonder the entire country is livid on this $hit. We have had enough discussions on this topic now I request mods to lock this thread.

As a Bihari I don't feel I am superior or inferior to any one. Thankfully we have an able & honest administrator in Nitish Kumar who if given a second term will take Bihar places.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 22, 2008)

*Krazzy...don't provoke by saying that Non-Mumbai people are pussy. The population of Non-Mumbai people is more in Mumbai then local people. If they also start fighting back, revolt then Mumbai will fall due to civil war. So don't say people should fight back in Mumbai, no one should fight at all.*

I noticed one thing, even asked some friends working in Mumbai. These MNS goons are basically beating lower segment people like hawkers, small shopkeepers etc. They are not trying to kick rich people, or those working in Mumbai MNCs. If they do, then trust me....all these companies which pay tax to Maharashtra Goverment will revolt & Maharashtra goverment will loose a big revenue source. 

This is just like Tata Moters pulling out of West Bangal. When they were trying to be there, Mamta Banarjee was revolting, but when Tata pulled out, Mamta Banarjee sued them for pulling out...lolz...she wasn't even in her right mind & was just trying to get vote. If following this the people of North India leave Mumbai, then trust me when I say this...Mumbai will come to a halt

*Raj Thakray should instead concentrate on developing the other parts of aharashtra as good as Mumbai so that jobs can be created there too. Just look at Pune, Nagpur, Thane etc (sorry, these are the only place I know of ). Nagpur has such nice roads, can't it be tranformed in a Roadways hub for all of Maharashtra which in turn will create more jobs. *


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 22, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> @krazzy
> Well said
> Thos who are not in Mumbai think that its just a hoobla over nothing and Raj is trying to divide the nation.
> But he is definitely right about the fact that Mumbai cant take it anymore. We are not a jar filled to the brim but infact a jar which is about the break and is spilling over.
> ...


u mean to say violence happening only in Mumbai? if i am right than it is happening in all over maharashtra. And all such job vacancies and exams r published in employment news if local people are not aware of those news paper than it is their problem
btw anti north mentality was always there in the mind of maharashtrians earlier they use to tease non marathis but now they r becoming violent


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 22, 2008)

Recently one of my relatives went to Australia for job , govt there did not permit him to work directly in Melbourne (where he was planning to) but instead they allowed him in Perth. he has to work in Perth for at least  2 years to be qualified to seek jobs in Melbourne. Simple reason for this is that they don't want to make a single city hub for all working ppl and companies , instead the are distributing the industry evenly everywhere so something like Mumbai does not happen. 

So its the govt who should come up with a better plan, why all(most) the IT companies are just in Pune, why every important thing is in Mumbai ? why dont they try to develop other cities in MH or any other state so such problem does not occur and other underdeveloped cities get benefit out of it.

i am no expert in these things , there may be many reasons that prevent such actions to be taken. So correct me if I am wrong with any funda here .


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

Chal yaar...drop it...the issue has gone too far


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

I suppose you havent seen this video, people are still humble and caring despite of such a mess. 
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=b0A9-oUoMug

there are 101 ways to do things better than beating someone black and blue. It shows the low values in any human being, now imagine if someone goes out of mind and starts on a killing spree just to take revenge. And one of the victim happens to be your relative then what will you think ?


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> Krazzy...don't provoke by saying that Non-Mumbai people are pussy. The population of Non-Mumbai people is more in Mumbai then local people. If they also start fighting back, revolt then Mumbai will fall due to civil war. So don't say people should fight back in Mumbai, no one should fight at all.



zOMG!  When did I say 'non-Mumbaiites'? I was just talking about those who did all the demolishing in Bihar, which was totally unnecessary. Instead of fighting with the people against whom they have a grudge, they instead went back and demolished their own place.

I agree people of Maharashtra also did some demolition here, but they were mad because Raj was arrested. But what reason did the Biharees had to destroy their own railway station and burn their own damn train? Does that make any sense at all?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 22, 2008)

Marathi people are the most selfish ppl i have seen till date....the ppl attitude is one case of this prob

.one thing these ppl don;t understand is ahimsa.........they always think their probs can be solved only through violence that their shivaji hav thought him...blah blah...watever it may be....

one thing for sure is that raj thackerey is definetely going disturb the regional unity in not only mah but other states...shame on these ppl


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 22, 2008)

As a matter of fact, Mumbai is fast turning into the most racist city in India. Now, Marathis are seen as a different race and are above normal intelligence and consider themselves to be demi gods in their fields. For example, theres this restaurant i came across in The Times last week, this restuara, (forgot the name) actually offers discounts to marathis.If you enter the restuara and are seen conversing in marathi , the waiter issues a statement to the manager who provides a 20% discount to the group. The discounts vary depending on the usage of Marathi.

This type of idiocy can onky happen in India,and that too in Mumbai. 
Since people are voicing their opinions on how crowded Mumbai is, do they have any idea of the state of other cities around India.

and @krazzy whos targetting biharis, for your kind info, Biharis are by far one of the most inteeligent group in India.More than 30% of the total recruit in IIT's if from Bihar.Most of them cant afford the fees and have to stay back.They are indispensible when it comes to mathematics.better than any damn Marathi or Gujrati or Bengali out there.

The collapse or wjhatever the pro-raj groups want to call it.the reason Mumbai is at its bursting point is for the government itself. One of the most crowded cities in India, but doesnt have a subway. Bus service is pathetic.Auto-rickshaws charge you head and tail for money. Also, Mumbai itself has to blame for its demise( if you call it that)..if i recall correctly, we still have people blasting round facts that Mumbai is this,mumbai is that in prime television.. now if you have to say so make sure you do so in your own private broadcast.Cut off all cable channels and re-locate and shoot them to be broadcasted only in Mumbai.If you have to hype your city so much and then retaliate on thwe fact that people are coming to your city and eating from your plate, you have got it all wrong.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 22, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Marathi people are the most selfish ppl i have seen till date....the ppl attitude is one case of this prob



You are no better, think before you make such comments.
Mods lock this thread, lets keep this forum away from hate politics.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2008)

Lock this thread, please.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Marathi people are the most selfish ppl i have seen till date....the ppl attitude is one case of this prob
> 
> .one thing these ppl don;t understand is ahimsa.........they always think their probs can be solved only through violence that their shivaji hav thought him...blah blah...watever it may be....
> 
> one thing for sure is that raj thackerey is definetely going disturb the regional unity in not only mah but other states...shame on these ppl



Hey Mr. we all are having a healthy discussion here, take back ur words. U know u don't have any proof for them


----------



## goobimama (Oct 22, 2008)

Thread locked and gopi_vbboy miserabled for 2 days. Let's have a little peace shall we?


----------

